
Gen Z kids stars of their parents’ social media – they have opinions about that - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/on-parenting/gen-z-kids-are-the-stars-of-their-parents-social-media--and-they-have-opinions-about-that/2019/06/02/c94fc5d4-8180-11e9-95a9-e2c830afe24f_story.html
======
vikramkr
Oh right. All those cute baby photos on the internet have grown up now.

This is gonna be fun. Cant wait for one if them to run for office. Oppo
research will be very interesting.

